
Release-Critical Bugs Delay Release of Debian Lenny - normchow
http://ostatic.com/173717-blog/release-critical-bugs-delay-release-of-debian-lenny
======
jws
200 release critical bugs isn't as dire as you might think.

I spent an hour with rc-alert reading through the release critical bugs in
packages I have installed. They are almost all resolved but not accepted to
the testing release or in some phase of being resolved and could not benefit
from my help. I finally found one that had not been addressed and after three
hours of study and an email exchange with the upstream author confirmed it was
just some old text left in the man page when the API changed. It was demoted
to be not release critical. Extrapolating wildly: a couple thousand man hours
should finish Lenny.

I think in general, asking the users to use rc-alert is a waste of the user's
time until they can filter out the bugs that are already being fixed.

